# Hilfestellung bei der Platzierung eines 2.1 Systems



## Bullz (9. November 2019)

Hallo, 

nach langem hin und her hab mich entschieden " nur " ein 2.1 System in meinem Wohnzimmer zu verwenden. Und selbst dafür habe ich wenig Platz.

Bild:
Pic-Upload.de - Wohnzimmer.png
https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/36588709/Wohnzimmer.png

Plane einen 4k 75 Zoll Fernseher zu kaufen falls es sich mit den Boxen ausgeht. Habe vor mit Couchmaster auf dem Pc zu spielen auch wow ETC und bin drauf angewiesen auch etwas zu erkennen. Nebenher gefällt mir dieses Kino Feeling was ich habe. 

Das Problem ist ich habe dann nur 15 cm links und rechts Platz. Auch habe ich keine Ahnung wo ich den Subwoofer hinstellen kann. Habe ein aktives 2.1 System zuhause das ich am PC verwende. " Teufel motiv 2 " .. werde sowieso wenn der Fernseher mal da ist dieses System falls möglich an ihm testen. Würde nur gerne wissen ob Boxen die nur 15 cm Schmal sind überhaupt als Satelliten reichen ? 

Hätte auch nicht geplant einen AVR zu kaufen da mein Hauptpc mittels HDMI verbunden ist mit dem Fernseher und ich nichts anderes als netflix app oder das was mein Gaming PC über hdmi liefert. Nix DVD Player, Musik Anlage etc geplant. Das ist so Jahr 2000 mässig . Würde deswegen auch gebraucht ein aktives 2.1 System kaufen. Preis .. so günstig wie möglich nach Renovierung knapp bei Kasse, werde sowieso versuchen über ebay kleinanzeigen etwas bebrauchtes zu finden. 

bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. November 2019)

"so günstig wie möglich" heißt aber für jeden etwas anderes ^^ Glaube nicht, dass du mit einem Ednet Mini Subwoofer Sound-System ab €' '12,15 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland zufrieden wärst. Weiß aber auch nicht, ob du zB 300€ für was fertiges Bose Companion 50 ab €' '299,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ausgeben möchtest oder lieber max 500€ für etwas individuelles


----------



## JackA (11. November 2019)

Wenn die Platzverhältnisse so beschränkt sind, dann nimm einfach eine Soundbase/Sounddeck.


----------



## Bullz (11. November 2019)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> "so günstig wie möglich" heißt aber für jeden etwas anderes ^^ Glaube nicht, dass du mit einem Ednet Mini Subwoofer Sound-System ab €'*'12,15 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland zufrieden wärst. Weiß aber auch nicht, ob du zB 300€ für was fertiges Bose Companion 50 ab €'*'299,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ausgeben möchtest oder lieber max 500€ für etwas individuelles



Werde sowieso gebraucht kaufen. Mir geht es nur darum ich für ein System überhaupt bauen soll ... 2.1, oder Soundbar + sub oder Sounddeck ohne Sub.  Erst wenn ich das weiß geh ich auf die Suche danach. 





JackA$$ schrieb:


> Wenn die Platzverhältnisse so beschränkt sind, dann nimm einfach eine Soundbase/Sounddeck.



joa danach sieht aus. Nur weiß ich derzeit nicht wohin mit dem Sub oder ich direkt auf ne Sounddeck setzen soll.  Ich hoffe ich kann diese Dinge verwenden ohne einen AVR .. weil der wird immer empfohlen und ich hab noch immer nicht verstanden warum die ganze Welt geil drauf ist passive Boxen zu kaufen wenn sie sich was aktives kaufen können. ( außer wenn man seine Boxen genau einmessen will )


----------



## JackA (11. November 2019)

Bei nem Sounddeck/Soundbase brauchst du nichts weiter, das ist AVR, Subwoofer und Lautsprecher in einem. Schau dass HDMI ARC vom TV und Sounddeck/Base unterstützt wird, mehr brauchst du vom Anschluss nicht beacten.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. November 2019)

Würde mich dem Vorschlag "Sounddeck" anschließen 

Ein Budget fänd ich trotzdem gut...


----------



## Bullz (12. November 2019)

okay vielen dank ...  HDMI ARC auf Fernseher und was auch immer für Sounddeck 

derzeit pendle ich noch zwischen Soundbase ohne SUB  oder 2.0 / 2.1 ...


welche 2.1 System würdest den empfehlen ? Will wie gesagt keinen AVR. Bei der Soundbase wird oft der Nubert AS-250 empfohlen aber holla die Waldfee der kostet ... 

preis tue ich mich schwer. Mein Teufel motiv 2 hat mich 70 Euro gekostet... so nen 100 Euro aber wie gesagt ich schaue gebraucht.


----------



## totovo (12. November 2019)

Bullz schrieb:


> Werde sowieso gebraucht kaufen. Mir geht es nur darum ich für ein System überhaupt bauen soll ... 2.1, oder Soundbar + sub oder Sounddeck ohne Sub.  Erst wenn ich das weiß geh ich auf die Suche danach.



Also bei 100€ Budget stellt sich die Frage eigentlich gar nicht. da wirst du am Ende nicht viel mehr rausbekommen als aus dem Fernseher. Es sei denn, da kaufst du auch den aller billigsten. Ich würde an deiner Stelle tatsächlich etwas sparen und in ein adäquates Sounddeck oder Soundbar mit (kabellosem) Subwoofer investieren. Kabellos hätte den Vorteil, dass du den Subwoofer auch (fast) irgendwo im Raum aufstellen kannst.

Und es gilt natürlich immer: Probehören ist angesagt. Nur was den eigenen Ohren zusagt, sollte man kaufen!



> (...) ich hab noch immer nicht verstanden warum die ganze Welt geil drauf ist passive Boxen zu kaufen wenn sie sich was aktives kaufen können. ( außer wenn man seine Boxen genau einmessen will )



Das ist gar nicht so schwer. Neben der Möglichkeit der individuellen Einmessung und der damit verbundenen deutlich besseren Akustik, haben die meisten Aktivboxen den Nachteil eine Kompromisslösung zu sein. Das heißt eine gut konstruierte Passivbox zusammen mit einer guten Vor- und Endstufe (kombiniert und mit ein paar Multimediafeatures zusätzlich heißt das dann AVR) liefert klanglich in den aller meisten Fällen das bessere Ergebnis.


----------



## soth (13. November 2019)

Magst du auch erklären, warum die meisten aktiven Vertreter eine Kompromislösung sein sollen? Davon abgesehen dass Lautsprecher immer ein Kompromiss sind kenne ich sowohl durchkonstruierte Aktivlautsprecher, wie auch passive Konstrukte. Diese sind in beiden Lagern aber weit in der Minderheit.

Daneben erschließt sich mir nicht, warum ich Aktivlautsprecher nicht einmessen können sollte. Es gibt einige Modelle mit der Möglichkeit dies onboard zu tun, für alle anderen gibt es Lautsprechermanagement-Systeme, Monitorcontroller oder im Heimbereich Vorstufen oder A/V-Receiver mit Pre-Outs.


----------



## totovo (13. November 2019)

Es tut mir leid, ich hätte mich präziser ausdrücken sollen. In dem Preisbereich, über den wir hier reden, also bei den Logitech und anderen Plastikchinaboxen, meine ich, dass man sagen kann, dass da die meisten "Aktivboxen" ihren Namen nicht wert sind. Du redest ja über eine völlig andere Preisliga. 
Es ist mir durchaus klar, dass es, ab einem gewissen Preis erstklassige Aktivboxen gibt.
Aber im normalen Heimkino(Preis)bereich kenne ich da jetzt nicht so viele Aktivboxen Setups, die mit allem drum und dran noch einigermaßen bezahlbar sind.
Aber da wirst du mir sicher auch gleich nen Fallstrick draus drehen, weil man schlicht nicht alles kennen kann. 

Wie gesagt, ich ging nicht davon aus, dass wir hier von Setups reden die sicher mehrere 1000€ kosten.


----------



## JackA (14. November 2019)

Mit ner gebrauchten Logitech Z625 kommt man auf 100€,  hat einen optischen Eingang und nicht all zu große Regallautsprecher.
YouTube


----------



## colormix (20. November 2019)

Gute Sound  Decks sind in der  Regel  vom  Bass und  Volumen  besser aber  wenn man   kein  Platz  hat  eine Gute  Sound bar die  man über  den TV an die  Wand  schrauben kann , einige haben   noch  einen Anschluss für  Sub Bass , das könnte  man dezent neben  und   auf  dem  Fußboboden   vor     dem  TV platzieren .
Soundbar    gibt    paar    Gute vorher  immenser  Live  an  hören dann die Kaufentscheidung  treffen ,  Sound  System kaufen  das ist  quasi so als wenn  man sich paar  Schuhe kaufen will , vorher  an Probierens    und ausprobieren .
Bei Sound ist es meist  immer  so wenn billig dann schlecht  also auf das Geld sollte man zuletzt kucken .


----------



## hazelol (21. November 2019)

nimm nen 65 zoll tv und das gesparte geld für ne anständige soundbar+sub. aktuell im angebot bose 500+ sub 500 für gute 600€.


----------



## Venom89 (21. November 2019)

hazelol schrieb:


> nimm nen 65 zoll tv und das gesparte geld für ne anständige soundbar+sub. aktuell im angebot bose 500+ sub 500 für gute 600€.



Anständig und Bose in einem Satz. Das Geld kann man wirklich wesentlich besser investieren.


----------



## teachmeluv (21. November 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch schon lange...
> 
> 
> 
> Anständig und Bose in einem Satz. Das Geld kann man wirklich wesentlich besser investieren.


Auch wenn wir da mittlerweile technisch und vor allem in der Auswahl weiter sind: ich habe noch die erste Bose Soundlink Mini und die kommt bald auf 5 Jahre. Geiles Ding. Bose ist in meinen Augen zumindest im kompakten Sound-Design ganz gut. Ansonsten gehe ich D'accord.


----------



## colormix (21. November 2019)

hazelol schrieb:


> nimm nen 65 zoll tv und das gesparte geld für ne anständige soundbar+sub. aktuell im angebot bose 500+ sub 500 für gute 600€.



Eine Soundbar braucht man nicht unbedingt  und nur bei den billig TVs mit Blechdosen Sound ,
 beim Guten TV der etwas mehr kostet  ist  heute der Sound 
wieder so gut das  man   fast ohne Soundbar auskommt ,
über den EQ kann man noch  Fine Einstellungen machen für mehr Bass  und besseres Dynamik  besser einstellen ,
mein LG  OLED hat sogar ein Sub  noch extra,  der Sound bei diesem TV ist besser als bei so mach einer billigen Soundbar , 
für das normale TV gucken ausreichend , für das Kino Erlebnis  braucht  man .
 z.b. Canton Sounddeck 500 EU 4 x Sub Bass hat oder besser  Ext Sound System wenn das einem nicht reicht . .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (23. November 2019)

Hast Du eine Wandhalterung für dein TV ? 
Kannst Du die Boxen in dem TV Schrank platzieren? 
Eventuell zwei kleine Wandregale besorgen und die Boxen darauf platzieren.


----------



## colormix (23. November 2019)

So  einen Großen  schweren TV würde  ich ehrlich gesagt  nicht  an  die  Wand schrauben , 
selbst  bei meinem  55 würde  ich  so was  nicht  wagen ,
die  Großen  TVs sind nämlich ganz schön  schwer  und  wenn der  runter  fällt  war es das.


Das 1. Bild von  seinem  TV !

ich empfehle  hier  eine  Canton  DM 75 kostet um  die  400 € die  macht  einen Super  Guten Klang 
auch  bei Musik  von  Klassik bis Rock- Techno  ..
die  hat  4 x Font  und  4 x starken  Sub Bass , 
Dolby 5.1 DTS Decoder   200 Watt  sehr  guten Frequenzgang .
Nachteil ist  nur  das die  kein HDMI  Link hat, kann  mal aber  über  BT   einbinden wenn man das  mit  dem  Optischen  nicht  will,
 alles  so lassen  und  den TV nur  auf  das  Sounddeck stellen .

Oder JBL Bar 5.1, Soundbar, Schwarz vieleicht


----------



## kero81 (23. November 2019)

Also mein 65 Zöller wiegt 20,6KG und der hängt an der Wand. Man sollte schon schauen das man sowas nicht an eine Trockenbauwand hängt. KA warum man sowas nicht machen sollte...


----------



## fipS09 (23. November 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also mein 65 Zöller wiegt 20,6KG und der hängt an der Wand. Man sollte schon schauen das man sowas nicht an eine Trockenbauwand hängt. KA warum man sowas nicht machen sollte...



Ist bei einem vernünftigen Untergrund überhaupt kein Problem. 
Man sollte halt passende Schrauben und Dübel verwenden, ich kann lediglich davon abraten das mitgelieferte Zeug bei den günstigsten TV Halterungen zu nutzen.


----------



## Venom89 (23. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> So  einen Großen  schweren TV würde  ich ehrlich gesagt  nicht  an  die  Wand schrauben ,
> selbst  bei meinem  55 würde  ich  so was  nicht  wagen ,
> die  Großen  TVs sind nämlich ganz schön  schwer  und  wenn der  runter  fällt  war es das.



Wenn du selbst nicht die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten besitzt, solltest du das lassen. Generell ist das aber überhaupt kein Problem. Mein Plasma TV hat damals über 40 Kilo gewogen und hing an der Wand. Zauberei? 




kero81 schrieb:


> Also mein 65 Zöller wiegt 20,6KG und der hängt an der Wand. Man sollte schon schauen das man sowas nicht an eine Trockenbauwand hängt.



Bei Trockenbau geht das auch mit den richtigen Dübeln


----------



## c1i (23. November 2019)

Klar kann man solche Gewichte problemlos an die Wand hängen. Ich sitze hier an einem selbstgebauten Schreibtisch, der kpl. an der Wand montiert ist und keinen Bodenkontakt hat. Da sitze ich auch durchaus mal drauf, wenn Besuch da ist und an den beiden Arbeitsplätzen diskutiert wird. Wenns richtig schwer wird, dann nimmt man Schwerlastdübel und die Erdanziehung hat verloren. So ein TV stellt dagegen praktisch gar kein Gewicht dar.


----------



## kero81 (23. November 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Bei Trockenbau geht das auch mit den richtigen Dübeln



Nur mal rein aus Interesse, welche denn? Die müssten doch hinter der Rigips Platte mega weit auseinander spreitzen, damit das Gewicht nicht auf kleiner Fläche liegt. Oder man schraubt direkt ins Ständerwerk, aber das ist meistens 60cm auseinander.


----------



## c1i (23. November 2019)

Bei Trockenbau wäre ich mit nur Dübeln ab einem gewissen Gewicht vorsichtig. Da ist es oft einfacher ein Stück der ganzen Wand zu präparieren und zu ersetzen. Dran bekommt man da aber auch alles.


----------



## fipS09 (23. November 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Nur mal rein aus Interesse, welche denn?



https://www.duebel-shop.at/images/product_images/popup_images/1400_2.jpg sowas hier Beispielsweise. Hat natürlich trotzdem eine Belastbarkeitsgrenze


----------



## colormix (23. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> https://www.duebel-shop.at/images/product_images/popup_images/1400_2.jpg sowas hier Beispielsweise. Hat natürlich trotzdem eine Belastbarkeitsgrenze



Die  Schrauben  sind  zu  dünn? 
du bist  doch Baumarkt  Experte ?  du kennst  doch  sicherlich diese  
dicken Gewindestangen die  man für  Waschbecken Befestigen nimmt  , so was  würde ich  für  eine Halterung  nehmen  die genau tief in die  Wand rein wie   man es bei Wachecken macht  .

Und   was soll das bringen  wenn er den  TV  an die  Wand schraubt  hatter trotzdem  nicht mehr  Platz,
viele  schrauben   sich  das an  die  Wand  und  stellen  dann späer fest, das der  TV viel  zu  hoch  an der  Wand  ist , 
der TV sollte  auf  Augenhöhe platziert  sein .

Die  JPL  z.b  neben  die  an  die  Wand  über  den  TV  vor  dem  TV  auf  dem  Fußboden  den  Ext Sub ist  doch so viel  einfacher  .


----------



## Venom89 (23. November 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Nur mal rein aus Interesse, welche denn? Die müssten doch hinter der Rigips Platte mega weit auseinander spreitzen, damit das Gewicht nicht auf kleiner Fläche liegt. Oder man schraubt direkt ins Ständerwerk, aber das ist meistens 60cm auseinander.



TOX Kippduebel Spagat Pro M8 mm, 10 Stueck, 023100171: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

https://tox.de/downloads/katalog_2019_2020/TOX_2019_2020_Hohlraum.pdf

Sollte für alles denkbare ausreichen


----------



## fipS09 (23. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die  Schrauben  sind  zu  dünn?
> du bist  doch Baumarkt  Experte ?  du kennst  doch  sicherlich diese
> dicken Gewindestangen die  man für  Waschbecken Befestigen nimmt  , so was  würde ich  für  eine Halterung  nehmen  die genau tief in die  Wand rein wie   man es bei Wachecken macht  .


Da hast du Recht, das ist sogar wirklich ein guter Tipp. Ich habe aber die Standard Empfehlung geschrieben weil nicht jeder einen 20cm langen Bohrer und eine ordentliche Bohrmaschine hat. Vom Halt ist dein Vorschlag tatsächlich vermutlich sogar besser.

Übrigens, nur weil ich neben dem Studium in einem Baumarkt arbeite bin ich kein Experte für alles  Das ist nicht meine Abteilung.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, das ist sogar wirklich ein guter Tipp. Ich habe aber die Standard Empfehlung geschrieben weil nicht jeder einen 20cm langen Bohrer und eine ordentliche Bohrmaschine hat. Vom Halt ist dein Vorschlag tatsächlich vermutlich sogar besser.
> 
> Übrigens, nur weil ich neben dem Studium in einem Baumarkt arbeite bin ich kein Experte für alles  Das ist nicht meine Abteilung.


Die Schrauben sind sowieso nicht das Problem.
Selbst eine M4 4.8 Gewindestange reicht aus, um fast 250kg daran aufzuhängen.
Das Problem ist eher die Tragkraft der Rigipsplatte.


----------



## colormix (23. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Übrigens, nur weil ich neben dem Studium in einem Baumarkt arbeite bin ich kein Experte für alles  Das ist nicht meine Abteilung.



Immerhin  hast  du aber ein  Grundwissen  ,
die  oben  genannte  JPL  will ich mir übrigens kaufen  die  vorher  aber  bei Saturn  noch  mal  probe  hören, 
ich   habe  auch  keinen Platz  mehr  seit dem  OLED 55 LG  ,, vorher  43 Zoll hatte .



Venom89 schrieb:


> Selbst gehört? Ich gehe mal von Nein aus. Die Canton ist nicht so doll.



Du  hast  wie  immer  k.A, 
 die  Canton   habe ich  nämlich  seit 3 Jahren die  hat einen Super  Klang    satten Bass den  man bis  ins Badezimmer  hört ,
 dafür  kein  Platz mehr  weg geben  tu ich die  kleines falls  wird aufgehoben ,  kommt  eine  andere  Platzsparende  Lösung  an die  Wand .

Ein  guter  Großer  TV z.b.  OLED da würde ich  nicht  an den  Schrauben   sparen   diese  TVs kosten ja paar  Große  Scheine ,  lieber  paar   Euros  mehr  aus geben 
für  dicke   Gewinde  Stangen das es  bombenfest    ist   ...


----------



## kero81 (23. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die  Schrauben  sind  zu  dünn?
> du bist  doch Baumarkt  Experte ?  du kennst  doch  sicherlich diese
> dicken Gewindestangen die  man für  Waschbecken Befestigen nimmt  , so was  würde ich  für  eine Halterung  nehmen  die genau tief in die  Wand rein wie   man es bei Wachecken macht  .
> 
> ...



Wenn man sich, so wie Du wahrscheinlich, vor dem aufhängen keine Gedanken über die richtige Höhe macht... Ja, dann Ärgert man sich wahrscheinlich ganz bestimmt im nachhinein. Aber glücklicherweise gibts noch Leute, die sich vorher Gedanken machen...  Der Tv sollte mit seiner Unterkante auf Augenhöhe sein BTW. Jetzt bin ich auf die Antwort gespannt...


----------



## colormix (23. November 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Der Tv sollte mit seiner Unterkante auf Augenhöhe sein BTW. Jetzt bin ich auf die Antwort gespannt...



Nee Augenhöhe ca.  Bild  Mitte es TV , 
deswegen  geht  das auch  hier  mit  der  Canton  nicht  mehr  der  TV steht dann zu  hoch , die Canton musste ich  erst mal  seitlich   auf  einem  extra Tisch  platzieren  optimal  ist das nicht mehr .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (24. November 2019)

Interessant wie sich der Thread wieder mal entwickelt ... (vielleicht sollte man wieder Beiträge melden, weil der Herr weiterhin nichts verstanden hat... )
Wie man solch eine Halterung befestigt, und worauf man achten sollte wurde schon erläutert.


----------



## fipS09 (24. November 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Wie man solch eine Halterung befestigt, und worauf man achten sollte wurde schon erläutert.



Die obere Halterung kann ich übrigens sehr empfehlen, die habe ich selbst im Einsatz gehabt.
Allerdings hab ich dafür meine damalige Trockenbauwand mit einer passenden Unterkonstruktion aus Dachlatten extra dafür angepasst (zwischen Platte und Wand) da sich das Ding doch relativ weit ausziehen lässt.
Damals hing da zwar nur ein 40 Zoll TV dran, aber der alte Sony 3D TV war nicht leichter als mein aktueller 55 Zoll Fernseher.


----------



## kero81 (25. November 2019)

Das heutige Lautsprecher nach 15min abschalten is der größte Mist. Das nervt mich jedesmal wenn ich mal nen langen Text lese, dazu die Musik pausiere und dann wieder die Lautsprecher Ein schalten muß...


----------



## INU.ID (26. November 2019)

*Ich hab mal grob ein paar (30!) Spam-/OT-/BS-Beiträge - sowie Antworten darauf - entfernt. Es sind einfach immer die gleichen User. Klärt eure Probleme doch bitte per PN, oder am Telefon, aber spammt doch nicht immer wieder Threads kaputt... *

*Und jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema, bzw. der Frage des TE (=> Beitrag Nummer 7).*


----------



## eminAevoLI (29. November 2019)

Besser wäre wohl das Zeug zu verkaufen und dafür günstig einen Receiver und 2 Regaler.

Dieses 2.1 Getrötte kann überhaupt nichts,

So kleine Sateliten und eine Dröhnbox, können niemals den Klang eines Receiver mit 2 günstigen Regalern  nahe kommen. das einzige was man mit diesen "billig" 2.1 & 5.1 macht; Ist den Nachbarn aufn Sack zu gehen.


----------



## colormix (29. November 2019)

eminAevoLI schrieb:


> So kleine Sateliten und eine Dröhnbox, können niemals den Klang eines Receiver mit 2 günstigen Regalern  nahe kommen. das einzige was man mit diesen "billig" 2.1 & 5.1 macht; Ist den Nachbarn aufn Sack zu gehen.



Du kennt   die  besseren Canton nicht  , 
bei  5.1 Effekten  natürlich   in  Dolby 5.1 nicht  weil man da mehrere Speeker  braucht  links/recht  vorne/hinten  ,  die  5.1  Effekte   sind   beim  Deck viel geringer  und  wenig es ist ein  Kompromiss  und kein  Ersatz für    ein  Echtes  Ext  5.1/7.1 und 8  System .
Bei echten  Soundsystem die  einen  Center  Mittig hat gibt  es aber wieder oft  den Nachteil,   das  wenn zwei Sprecher Einer  Links steht und der  Andere rechts , das du alles Mono aus der  Mitte hörst undes  oft  sehr  aufdringlich  kling vom  den Stimmen ,
bei einem Soundeck das 4 x Font  hat haste  da aber die  Trennungen , weil da die  Sprecher auf   die  beiden mittleren zwei  Speeker  l/r gemischt  werden und  da kommt   dann der linke  von  links und  der  rechte  von   rechts .

PS es hat alles  seine Vor  und  Nachteile .




JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh stimmt, es ist ein Sounddeck.
> Dann steht mein Fernseher auf einem Sounddeck.



auch  jetzt auf  ein mal Sounddeck   ich glaube du  hast dir  das alles  nur  
ausgedacht,  zeig   Beweise  erst  dann ...


----------



## eminAevoLI (30. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> PS es hat alles  seine Vor  und  Nachteile .



Ein "günstiges" System mit kleinen Sateliten hat keinen einzigen Vorteil, weil es einfach nur bekackt klingt. 

Das hat auch mit Geld nichts zu tun, ein Receiver und 1 Paar Regaler um ca. 260€ gesamt klingen trotzdem besser im Stereo Mode als ein Tröten Konzert aus 2-5 Billig Sateliten und einer Dröhnkiste.



Auch wenn die Tiefe fehlt, klingen sogar einige TVs besser und ausgewogener als das Tröten Konzert


----------



## colormix (30. November 2019)

Canton  und  Teufel  sind keine  billigen  und  günstigen System,
OK  so was  ist billig  und  sehr  schlecht "klingt    nach  Dose),    da sind  selbst  meine  TV Speeker  besser ,
ich  hatte mir  schon  so  einiges  angehört  und  die  günstige    Bose hat nur  nur  2 x Font das ist  auch  nichts wahres ,  da   bezahlste   heuer  den  Namen  mit ,
selber  Live   an hören  dann  kann  man sich  ein  Urteil  u nd die  Kaufentscheidung  danach  machen .

Die  Teutel  hat  Frequenzbereich 	42Hz-20kHz Teufel  wurde  ich  nicht  unbedingt  kaufen wollen  was  anderes ,
meine  macht  30 bis  22  kHz    das  macht die  auch, 
  bei  5.1 Film  Szenen  mit  ordentlich  Bass hat auch  mein  Nachbar  was  von  ohne das  ich  einen  zusätzlichen  Ext.  Sub  Bass  brauche  .


----------



## eminAevoLI (30. November 2019)

Canton nein,  die bieten auch so Qualität zu einem guten Preis wenn man es möchte. 
(Davon sind diese Kleinst Sateliten ausgenommen)


Aber Teufel ist für mich nichts anderes als Bose, Billigramsch für viel Geld.

Sicher man kann sich einbilden auf den Preis was man tolles gekauft hat, oder vor Freunden prollen sieh mal Bose /Teufel so geil. 
Aber wenn jemand einen Ticken Ahnung davon hat, kann man diesem nichts vormachen, besser das Geld in gutes Investieren wenn auch wenig Geld da ist als in Ware von scheinheiligen Dreck um mit dem Markenname protzen zu können.


Ich hatte recht lange meinen Onkyo SR444 an 1 Paar Magnat Supreme 102,  klang aber immer besser als alles andere mit den Billigst Sateliten + Dröhnbox,
Geld gesparrt, heute recht gute Regaler mit 2x Canton Fronfire Subs


----------



## colormix (30. November 2019)

Du  hast die   DM 75 noch nicht  gehört,
da gibt  es jetzt   die  100 glaube  die    ist  genauso  hat  jedenfalls 
die  gleichen  Daten 200 Watt und  Frequenzbereich  angaben, die  DM 75 wird  nicht mehr  gebaut  bekommt  man  aber  noch .

Wie gesagt  hier  kein  Platz für  ein  Ext System  und auch keine  Lust  auf  einen weiteren Extra Kasten AV Receiver  .

Bose da würde ich mir   nur die  700 mal anhören die  anderen kleinen haben nur  2 x Font  so  was  währe mir zu  wenig und  zu viel Soundmix


----------



## INU.ID (30. November 2019)

*Die Moderation hat noch einmal (17!) Spam-/OT-Beiträge entfernt, und diesmal auch zahlreiche Karten verteilt. Anders versteht ihr es ja offensichtlich nicht...*


----------

